
Seeking Female Founders In The Tech Startup Scene - iamwil
http://www.npr.org/2012/01/09/144906849/seeking-female-founders-in-the-tech-startup-scene?sc=fb&cc=fp#
======
sgrove
The goal is laudable, but there's such a small chance of success in startups
that selecting for anything _other_ than likelihood to succeed is a dangerous
strategy. Is that likelihood to succeed correlated to gender? Possibly, but
not so likely.

I could see they believe that there's an untapped reservoir of talent that's
both highly likely to succeed and does not have an appropriate path to
startups (which is what it sounds like). But it'll be a long, long uphill
battle to develop the support network that can help such people succeed.

